# هندسة الطيران في البحرين :)



## م. بوجاسم المرباطي (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كيف حالكم اخوااني .

انا طالب علمي في البحرين (فيزياء ورياضيات)

ثاني ثانوي (11)

وسمعت معلومة من ناس قرباء انه يجب ان اقدم اوراقي وامتحان في المكان اللذي سوف أدرس فيه ..


اتمنى افادتني بكم يكفي من المعلومات ..

وسأكون من الشاكرين ..

تحياتي.. اخوكم محمد المرباطي*


----------



## سامح الفيومى (17 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي الفاضل
ما هي الدراسة التي ترغب بها؟
وإذا كنت ستدرس في البحرين فللأسف ليس لدي معلومات عنها 
ورجاء من إخواني مهندسين القسم لو أن فيهم أحد من البحرين يرد على أخينا الفاضل
ولكن ليتم نقل موضوعك للأستفسارات عن الدراسة ​


----------



## Ahmed Ab (22 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## in future (25 أكتوبر 2011)

اخوي اتصل في شركة طيران الخليج ... شوفهم يمكن يدرسونك على حساب تمكين ... يعتمد على مجموعك إذا انت مجموعك من 80% الى مافوق يخلونك على طول تدرس هندسة طيران

اما إذا مجموعك تحت الـ 80% يخلونك تدرس فني طيران سنتين و بعد ماتتخرج من فني طيران و تشتغل عنهم جم سنه تقدر تطور روحك و تدرس هندسة طيران

و اي سؤال حاضرين


----------



## سامح الفيومى (27 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور أخي in future​


----------



## م. بوجاسم المرباطي (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء

اشكر لكم تفاعلكم ..

وحبيت اعلمكم .. معدلي "93%" وان شاء الله في ارتفاع .. 

ادعولي ..

تحياتي*


----------

